# Top Macbook Pro 13,3&quot; 7Monate alt, 2,4GHZ, 4GB RAM 500GB



## macnotoz (8. August 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich verkaufe hiermit mein 7 Monate altes Macbook Pro da ich über meine Firma an ein neues gekommen bin und für dieses keine Verwendung mehr finde. Akkulaufzeit 7-8 Stunden.

Preis 700€ und versicherter Versand, welcher von mir übernommen wird.

Gezahlt wird per Überweisung. Bitte am Tag der Überweisung einen Beweis für diese direkt per email schicken, damit ich das Paket schonmal Versandsfertig mache und somit eine schnelle Lieferung zu ermöglichen.


Spezifikationen:
Apple MacBook Pro 13.3" (Model 7,1 / Mid 2010)
Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 2.40GHz und 3MB L2 Cache
4GB DDR3 RAM mit 1066 MHz
500GB HDD mit 5400 U/Min
NVIDIA 320M mit 256 MB shared Memory
Tastaturbeleuchtung
iSight Camera
1280x800 LED-Display mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung


Anschlüsse:
2x USB 2.0
FireWire 800
SD Kartensteckplatz
Display Port
10/100/1000 Base-T Ethernet Anschluss
optisch digitaler / analoger Audioausgang
MagSafe Anschluss
Verbindungen:
802.11n WLAN
BlueTooth 2.1 EDR




Es ist in einwandreiem Zustand, inkl. OVP, Versankkarton und allem Zubehör, Netzteil, OSX, etc.

Pixelfehler sind keine vorhanden, TFT Top Zustand, gut ausgeleuchtet und leise sowie gepflegt sauber.

Rechnungskopie vom 23.2.2011 vom Media Markt wird mitgeschickt.



Abmessungen: 32,5 x 22,7 x 2,41 cm
Gewicht: 2.04 kg

Bilder:
http://www.abload.de/img/macbookverpackt2j8tp.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/macbookverpackt3mkw0.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/macbookverpackt4-kopie38eg.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/macbookverpackt5-kopiexj09.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/macbookverpackt6-kopiexjff.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/macbookverpackt7w8pv.jpg


----------

